# “For Trade Only “



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

I’m sure the answer is simple but for the life of me I can’t understand why people list things “for trade only “. Why ? If someone wants to buy what you have doesn’t that give you the opportunity to go buy what you were wanting to trade for. What if you dream purchase is in the hands of someone who doesn’t want to trade for what you have to offer.
To me that is really limiting the potential of achieving the end goal
Thx


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I like to offer the trade option.Ive been offered some cool stuff i never would have owned otherwise..Some trades have worked out great and some not so much but i dont think i would ever refuse cash..


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It opens up for content you may have never considered, or thought about before. Trade value is also higher in most regards, so getting "more" for what you have is another reason.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Taking a trade means you have a new (to you) guitar. With cash, the wife will come up with other uses.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Once and a while I put things up to trade for something to do. If I sold it and didn’t have something in mind I wanted I would spend the money on something stupid like house or car things.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Taking a trade means you have a new (to you) guitar. With cash, the wife will come up with other uses.


I've heard that reason given to me by a guy wanting a trade rather than to outright sell the guitar.

The trader might be trying to eliminate the "middle man" by requesting the item they're after for the trade, two birds, one stone.
In this forum, for whatever reason, a for trade ad doesn't require a price. Maybe the owner isn't sure of the value? I'm not sure.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Not so much here but on Kijiji I think it's to hide the value of your item. If you post a FS price and then open it to trades, you're stuck at that value. If you post it and put FT only, someone might value it higher than you are.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Verne said:


> It opens up for content you may have never considered, or thought about before. Trade value is also higher in most regards, so getting "more" for what you have is another reason.


I’ve never understood this. Why is trade value higher?


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I thought the same thing, why not just sell and then it occurred to me that the trader may want to continue using the item rather than sell and potentially have to wait for the right replacement.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve never understood this. Why is trade value higher?


If you have a $1000 guitar, you will get offers of less than $1000.....almost without fail. If Guy A has an amp worth $1000, he offers to trade as they are same value. He could sell, but he'd also get a lower offer. Hence why trade values always carry higher dollar figures.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a nice partscaster i put up for trade only once. i wanted an explorer, or nothing. i had one in about 2 or 3 days. i knew if i sold it, i'd have the money, but life would find something else for me to spend it on. i also hate dealing with low ballers. with the trade, it _sometimes_ simplifies things. this is what i want, this is what you've got. we can take it or leave it. for me, it worked out perfect. i got the guitar i wanted, in the color and configuration i wanted.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Verne said:


> If you have a $1000 guitar, you will get offers of less than $1000.....almost without fail. If Guy A has an amp worth $1000, he offers to trade as they are same value. He could sell, but he'd also get a lower offer. Hence why trade values always carry higher dollar figures.


It still doesn’t make sense to me. If I’m selling a guitar and someone offers me a trade I don’t want I don’t do the trade. Inflating the value of my guitar doesn’t change anything. When I’m selling a guitar I rarely accept offers less than my asking price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> It still doesn’t make sense to me. If I’m selling a guitar and someone offers me a trade I don’t want I don’t do the trade. Inflating the value of my guitar doesn’t change anything. When I’m selling a guitar I rarely accept offers less than my asking price.



just my guess, but i assume it's because one expects the other guy to over-value his item


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

gf7duster said:


> I’m sure the answer is simple but for the life of me I can’t understand why people list things “for trade only “. Why ? If someone wants to buy what you have doesn’t that give you the opportunity to go buy what you were wanting to trade for. What if you dream purchase is in the hands of someone who doesn’t want to trade for what you have to offer.
> To me that is really limiting the potential of achieving the end goal
> Thx


So you see an amp that you’ve always wanted or that be a really useful component to your musical needs. You think “I’d love to own this, but it is expensive.. I could probably sell some unneeded things or save for a while and buy it new, but I should give it some time and see if one comes up used”.

Let’s say the amp costs 100 apples retail after taxes.
You wait 2 years and still.. none for sale used. By now you’ve done your due diligence, so you are about to buy it new.. that day one comes up and you arrange to go pick one up at L&M.. but alas, you notice one listed on Kijiji for 75 APPLES!! 4 minutes from your residence.

1. You’ve already saved enough to buy it new and prepared for that fee. 2. You have exercised restraint and discipline. 3. You have been watching diligently for 2 years and are aware that this is a great opportunity to own this for less than you already anticipated.

So you go to see the amp, it’s physically in mint condition.. it’s a handwired amp, so unless a transformer explodes, there is no part in that amp that would cost more than 1 apple in parts and 10 apples in labour to replace or fix - worst case scenario. The original owner even went out and spent 10 apples on brand new tubes which are the only other variable in terms of inherant cost.

You hand the man, 75 apples and go home with your amp, very happy.

One day, you decide to sell the amp. It has sat in your pet free, smoke free house powered up and down through a power conditioner about 32 times since you bought it. You think “70 apples would be a fair price for this amp”. You don’t look at used listings to compare because you know that many of them have been dragged through hell and others are delusional and think that someone will pay 95 apples .. you base your asking price on a rationale fee in where you are willing to lose 5 apples even though all you have done is worship the amp.

You list the amp for 75 apples and receive 11 offers for amps that retail for 60 apples that you don’t want. You also receive a number of offers for 40-52 apples. You think to yourself “who the fuck do these people think they are?” A number of them argue that there is no warranty or that someone listed one that looks like it had been mounted and dragged by a donkey for 45 apples.. Some argue that their trade offer is great because they see 25 of their 60-apple amps listed for 57 apples, so therefore, it’s worth 99% of retail which is still 60% of the retail of your amp, but they are “THEM” the almighty “Them” and they are chosen by God to be treated as such.

After a number of months / years.. you realize that you are the only person other than the original owner who actually wants to own this amp, as you both saved and were prepared the actual cost of the amp.

So you decide to simply list your 100 apple amp as a trade for other 100 apple items which you list explicitly or leave it open on the off chance that someone offers you something that doesn’t make you want to listen to Sinaed O Connor in the bath tub and smoke cigarettes and cry like a single mother in the 90’s.

That is one of the likely scenarios.
Essentially, if you offer 75 apples for a 100 apple item to someone, they will likely take the offer even if they have not listed a price. The question is, do you want the item bad enough to buy it new? And if so, how much of a discount to we think we are entitled to?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> So you see an amp that you’ve always wanted or that be a really useful component to your musical needs. You think “I’d love to own this, but it is expensive.. I could probably sell some unneeded things or save for a while and buy it new, but I should give it some time and see if one comes up used”.
> 
> Let’s say the amp costs 100 apples retail after taxes.
> You wait 2 years and still.. none for sale used. By now you’ve done your due diligence, so you are about to buy it new.. that day one comes up and you arrange to go pick one up at L&M.. but alas, you notice one listed on Kijiji for 75 APPLES!! 4 minutes from your residence.
> ...


Do you work in an orchard by any chance ?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The concept of trade vs sale may seem confusing at first. I agree with others here who pointed out that trade is unique however in that it can provide some really pleasant surprises. Rarely do I offer something up solely for trade but, when it's been an option, I have had something truly interesting & worthwhile offered up and ultimately accepted it. The best part being that it was usually something I had never considered but was pleased to be introduced to. Much less frequently - though not unheard of - are the occasions where you happen to have _exactly_ what someone is looking for and they happen to have exactly what you're looking for OR they have other exceptional gear offered up in straight trade. Those situations can be a pleasant surprise as well. 

Far more frequently however, items typically offered up in straight trade are either: a) objectively, worth considerably less; b) unique, but not in a good way, and thus difficult to sell; c) not generally desired by others, including the owners themselves.

On the balance of things then, I don't consider trade to be _all bad_ or entirely pointless.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

StevieMac said:


> Far more often though, items typically offered up in trade are either: a) objectively, worth considerably less; b) unique (not in a good way) and difficult for the owner to sell; c) not generally desired by others, including the owners themselves.


Usually all 3.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Kerry Brown said:


> It still doesn’t make sense to me. If I’m selling a guitar and someone offers me a trade I don’t want I don’t do the trade. Inflating the value of my guitar doesn’t change anything. When I’m selling a guitar I rarely accept offers less than my asking price.


It's not inflating. I wouldn't take a $750 item and put it at $1000 for trade value. Trade value will be higher because the cash offers are always lower. If you had a $3000 LP and were offered $2500 in cash, or a comparable PRS roughly the same value as your LP, but worth more than the $2500 cash offer, it's not inflating, it's on par value. This is why people prefer to trade and not sell outright.

Myself, 99% of my ads are FS/FT simply because I have a dollar value in mind, but am also open to new items I might not have thought of. Of course this also opens up to getting offers of far lesser value items.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BGood said:


> Do you work in an orchard by any chance ?


No, I just stopped paying attention to math in senior Kindergarten so I’m limited to non standard units lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No matter how you list it, your gear is going to move or it wont. Dont sweat it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think most people are generally willing to trade an item for cash.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I think most people are generally willing to trade an item for cash.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I’d agree if it didn’t happen to me. On this very site (quite some time ago) someone posted a guitar and listed the desired trades they were looking for. I really liked the guitar but had none of the sought after items. Reached out to ask for a selling price. “Not looking to sell. If it’s leaving me, it will be by swap, not money. Sorry”.

I suppose if he sold it outright he’d then have to go hunting for stuff. And perhaps then be out of pocket for something he felt was worth equal to what he had on offer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think most people are generally willing to trade an item for cash.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Not only this, but the users of GC are a very small bubble in the wide world of guitar players. Just because we see a trend on this forum doesn't mean the trend extends past that forum (unless someone is willing to do a lot of research, which I doubt).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Verne said:


> It opens up for content you may have never considered, or thought about before. Trade value is also higher in most regards, so getting "more" for what you have is another reason.



How is an item suddenly worth more in a trade than it would be for cash? Isn't it still the same item?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Verne said:


> It's not inflating. I wouldn't take a $750 item and put it at $1000 for trade value. Trade value will be higher because the cash offers are always lower. If you had a $3000 LP and were offered $2500 in cash, or a comparable PRS roughly the same value as your LP, but worth more than the $2500 cash offer, it's not inflating, it's on par value. This is why people prefer to trade and not sell outright.
> 
> Myself, 99% of my ads are FS/FT simply because I have a dollar value in mind, but am also open to new items I might not have thought of. Of course this also opens up to getting offers of far lesser value items.


I have bought, sold, or traded over 30 guitars and 15 amps over the past few years. What works for me is I set a price and stick to it. If someone offers me a trade and it's something I want I don't really consider the value unless it is way lopsided. If they offer me less than my price I decline the sale. I know what my gear is worth and I price it accordingly. When I decline trades or offers I am very polite. I thank them and say no thanks. This works for me. It alleviates a lot of hassles.

I agree with others that sometimes trades get some unexpected surprises. both good and bad. I've been pretty lucky with mostly good trades. I find if I value my gear fairly I attract a lot of trade offers. I recently traded an Epiphone mandolin (1966 MIA at the Kalamazoo factory) for a Reverend 12 string. The Reverend is a phenomenal guitar which I play every day. The Epiphone was a very nice mandolin with great tone and playability. The other guy was a really good mandolin player and played a couple of bluegrass bands. It was a great trade for both sides.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

colchar said:


> How is an item suddenly worth more in a trade than it would be for cash? Isn't it still the same item?


My only thought on that is: IF I wasn't offering up my item for trade in the first place (i.e. it's listed FS) AND someone offers an item in trade THEN it'd need to be worth _much_ more than mine to offset the risk (unfamiliar item) and hassle (reselling unfamiliar item) of the trade. That's where a difference in value applies IME.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> My only thought on that is: IF I wasn't offering up my item for trade in the first place (i.e. it's listed FS) AND someone offers an item in trade THEN it'd need to be worth _much_ more than mine to offset the risk (unfamiliar item) and hassle (reselling unfamiliar item) of the trade. That's where a difference in value applies IME.


This is how it was explained to me when I responded to a FT ad as well.
What I had to offer was the same value as the ad. 
When I told the seller this, he responded 'and what else?'
'It's the same value. What more do you want?'
'Sorry, I don't deal with rude people!'
🤔


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> So you see an amp that you’ve always wanted or that be a really useful component to your musical needs. You think “I’d love to own this, but it is expensive.. I could probably sell some unneeded things or save for a while and buy it new, but I should give it some time and see if one comes up used”.
> 
> Let’s say the amp costs 100 apples retail after taxes.
> You wait 2 years and still.. none for sale used. By now you’ve done your due diligence, so you are about to buy it new.. that day one comes up and you arrange to go pick one up at L&M.. but alas, you notice one listed on Kijiji for 75 APPLES!! 4 minutes from your residence.
> ...


that was pretty good. hahaha 
the only thing i didn't see, was that the guy who's asking too much is usually figuring in the tax he paid, when he bought it new. i hate that


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> My only thought on that is: IF I wasn't offering up my item for trade in the first place (i.e. it's listed FS) AND someone offers an item in trade THEN it'd need to be worth _much_ more than mine to offset the risk (unfamiliar item) and hassle (reselling unfamiliar item) of the trade. That's where a difference in value applies IME.


Makes sense, but you often see ads here stating "X dollars and Y trade value", which makes no sense.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

It’s just that I’ve responded to “trade only “ items in different classified sites that I really wanted and was more than willing to pay up for it but owner refused. I fully understand that it’s his/her prerogative but I just don’t understand. If he gets the cash in hand he has the power to go out and buy anything he wants. 
just trying to understand the logic.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

When it comes to pedals i would prefer to trade.Keep the adventure rollin..And i have traded for pedals of lesser value before without asking for money to equal my pedals price.With that said,my gear is pretty entry level compared to most of the stuff i see here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

gf7duster said:


> It’s just that I’ve responded to “trade only “ items in different classified sites that I really wanted and was more than willing to pay up for it but owner refused. I fully understand that it’s his/her prerogative but I just don’t understand. If he gets the cash in hand he has the power to go out and buy anything he wants.
> just trying to understand the logic.



Yeah it doesn't seem to make sense, unless there is a wife involved.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

gf7duster said:


> It’s just that I’ve responded to “trade only “ items in different classified sites that I really wanted and was more than willing to pay up for it but owner refused. I fully understand that it’s his/her prerogative but I just don’t understand. If he gets the cash in hand he has the power to go out and buy anything he wants.
> just trying to understand the logic.


I don't think there really is any.
Draw the Venn diagram. Let A be the universe of all people looking on Kijiji. B is the universe of people on Kijiji who find what you have to be of interest (and I'm probably overexaggerating here). C is the universe of people who have something you find of interest. The intersection of B and C is the universe of people who would trade something you want for whatever it is you have for offer. D is the universe of people who find what you have to be of interest, and who also have funds available to spend on it. Which is your better option?

Personally I think some of these folks begin with "Here is what I would like to have, and here is what I don't mind getting rid of in order to have it." The idea of "I'll sell a couple of things, save the money, and keep my eyes peeled for a new or used one of those at a decent price." never occurs to them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You mean like this?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

*Exactly.*


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm always a little annoyed when I see ads like that when it's something that interests me since I usually don't have anything to trade (or just not the specific items they may be looking for). I'm always tempted to point them to the Homer Simpson clip below. However, I think a lot of these are just not very motivated sellers who are just fishing to see if they might get something that really piques their interest or else they'd just rather keep it. Either that, or they are misguided on the value and hope to get some ridiculous trade in their favor. I also think the avoidance of spousal arguments is a big motivator .


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> that was pretty good. hahaha
> the only thing i didn't see, was that the guy who's asking too much is usually figuring in the tax he paid, when he bought it new. i hate that


Taxes under $100 don’t exist to me.
But taxes over $450 definitely exist to me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whether it's for trade only, or some extended diatribe about "lowballers", or contains insufficient information to even discern the brand or model of something, or claims of vintage-ness for things that are merely old or are heavily alteed beyond all recognition, you get the feeling that a lot of folks who post on Kijiji have never really taken the time out to look through it and see what is normal, informative, and effective.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

gf7duster said:


> It’s just that I’ve responded to “trade only “ items in different classified sites that I really wanted and was more than willing to pay up for it but owner refused. I fully understand that it’s his/her prerogative but I just don’t understand. If he gets the cash in hand he has the power to go out and buy anything he wants.
> just trying to understand the logic.


There was a guitar for trade only locally that I was after. I asked what his trade value was and offered $200 over that in cash.
His reasoning for turning that down was that if he recieved cash, it might not go back into another guitar with the wife involved.
I didn't have the guitar that he was after, but let my offer stand.

Two weeks later, he contacted me after the water pump blew up at his camp that he now had to replace.
I bought the guitar for my intial offer.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I don't think there really is any.
> Draw the Venn diagram. Let A be the universe of all people looking on Kijiji. B is the universe of people on Kijiji who find what you have to be of interest (and I'm probably overexaggerating here). C is the universe of people who have something you find of interest. The intersection of B and C is the universe of people who would trade something you want for whatever it is you have for offer. D is the universe of people who find what you have to be of interest, and who also have funds available to spend on it. Which is your better option?
> 
> Personally I think some of these folks begin with "Here is what I would like to have, and here is what I don't mind getting rid of in order to have it." The idea of "I'll sell a couple of things, save the money, and keep my eyes peeled for a new or used one of those at a decent price." never occurs to them.
> View attachment 376612


A is the amount of people who would pay $700 for a $4500 amp even if they don’t want it, just because of the bargain.

D is the amount of people who also paid $4500 for something and might want to trade.

B are the amount of people willing to pay enough to justify selling

C are the guys who own the item you want to trade trade for but at a firm price that is higher than most of B will pay you.

E, I don’t understand Venn diagrams lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> There was a guitar for trade only locally that I was after. I asked what his trade value was and offered $200 over that in cash.
> His reasoning for turning that down was that if he recieved cash, it might not go back into another guitar with the wife involved.
> I didn't have the guitar that he was after, but let my offer stand.
> 
> ...


I would have said "that was my two-weeks-ago offer". Now, it's your original trade value.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i had a nice partscaster i put up for trade only once. i wanted an explorer, or nothing. i had one in about 2 or 3 days. i knew if i sold it, i'd have the money, but life would find something else for me to spend it on. i also hate dealing with low ballers. with the trade, it _sometimes_ simplifies things. this is what i want, this is what you've got. we can take it or leave it. for me, it worked out perfect. i got the guitar i wanted, in the color and configuration i wanted.


So you started with a Strat and ended up with an Explorer?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> I would have said "that was my two-weeks-ago offer". Now, it's your original trade value.


If I was a douchebag I would've done that. I told him that my offer stood and I stood by that statement.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> If I was a douchebag I would've done that. I told him that my offer stood and I stood by that statement.


Actually, yes. To clarify...
"I" wouldn't have actually said that. Someone wanting to be a dick would have said "that was my two-weeks-ago offer".

You don't buy and sell the amount of stuff I have if you pull that kind of shit.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> Actually, yes. To clarify...
> "I" wouldn't have actually said that. Someone wanting to be a dick would have said "that was my two-weeks-ago offer".
> 
> You don't buy and sell the amount of stuff I have if you pull that kind of shit.


I do realize that I probably could've haggled him as he admitted that he was over a barrel, but I don't deal like that, not worth it to me.

If I told him to just contact me if nothing had changed, maybe I would've had room to negotiate, but I gave him an offer and said that I would pay that amount.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> No, I just stopped paying attention to math in senior Kindergarten so I’m limited to non standard units lol


I also like apples.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve never understood this. Why is trade value higher?


Beats me....most of the time Ive been offered trades theyre way less than the value of my item.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> It still doesn’t make sense to me. If I’m selling a guitar and someone offers me a trade I don’t want I don’t do the trade. Inflating the value of my guitar doesn’t change anything. When I’m selling a guitar I rarely accept offers less than my asking price.



My understanding on why trade values are sometimes higher is that a seller will take a trade to facilitate a deal but intends to simply flip the traded item, thereby doing the job of someone else and puts a value on their extra work.
If you are trading with someone that values the item you want higher you don't have to deal with them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> No matter how you list it, your gear is going to move or it wont. Dont sweat it.


Yup.

If the most you're offered for your "$3,000" guitar is $2,500 then what you have there is a $2,500 guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The magic of the internet is that sellers can always find an item near identical to theirs that has sold for a staggeringly high price, while buyers can always find an instance where the same item has been purchased for an equally staggeringly low price.

I bought my vintage tweed Bassman for $30 in 1993. Is that what they're worth? I see ads in Vintage Guitar of people selling them for $3500USD. Is *that* what they're worth?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Taxes under $100 don’t exist to me.
> But taxes over $450 definitely exist to me.


when i'm buying a used item, i couldn't care less if the other guy paid a gajillion dollars in taxes. that's his problem.



2manyGuitars said:


> So you started with a Strat and ended up with an Explorer?
> 
> View attachment 376640


i also see it that way. that explorer was a really good one too. minimal fret wear, finish was acceptable, had a hard case so big, i could have survived the titanic on it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> had a hard case so big, i could have survived the titanic on it.


...as long as you weren’t hooking up with Rose.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> when i'm buying a used item, i couldn't care less if the other guy paid a gajillion dollars in taxes. that's his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> i also see it that way. that explorer was a really good one too. minimal fret wear, finish was acceptable, had a hard case so big, i could have survived the titanic on it.


You are among the majority with that point of view.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...as long as you weren’t hooking up with Rose.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

By way of example, here's everything a person should NOT do in a FT/FS ad. Vague trade interest in "another valuable vintage Gibson" and stating "if you want to buy, make me an offer, please don't ask how much I'll sell" are douchey little touches.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> By way of example, here's everything a person should NOT do in a FT/FS ad. Vague trade interest in "another valuable vintage Gibson" and stating "if you want to buy, make me an offer, please don't ask how much I'll sell" are douchey little touches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, thats one of those ones where the guy thinks hes going to catch a "money is no object, ive just got to have that very guitar..." kind of guys.
he'll likely be pissy later that all he got were "lowball offers"...which is the only kind I'd ever make on an ad like that, esp with no details about it and 3 low res pics.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Diablo said:


> ya, thats one of those ones where the guy thinks hes going to catch a "money is no object, ive just got to have that very guitar..." kind of guys.
> he'll likely be pissy later that all he got were "lowball offers"...which is the only kind I'd ever make on an ad like that, esp with no details about it and 3 low res pics.


I think this guy is in the same boat, unless 2009 Standards suddenly became collectable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> By way of example, here's everything a person should NOT do in a FT/FS ad. Vague trade interest in "another valuable vintage Gibson" and stating "if you want to buy, make me an offer, please don't ask how much I'll sell" are douchey little touches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone here should message him asking how much he would sell for. You know, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I think this guy is in the same boat, unless 2009 Standards suddenly became collectable.
> 
> View attachment 376803



If it has lived in its case why would it need cleaning?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


>


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Beats me....most of the time Ive been offered trades theyre way less than the value of my item.



I was just talking trade with someone but then realized that he wanted my head ($2499 new) and cab ($1299 new) both in exchange for his combo ($2699 new). That ain't happening.


----------

